# I'm confused..



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I left in February, its now September. We finally cut off all contact in July.

Our last conversation was not really heated, it was on fire. I kind of just "let him have it" so to speak, and there wasn't much he could sensibly respond with. (so some of it got a bit stupid too) It'd been far too long with far too much bs and I was tired of being the bad guy.

Randomly last week, I began having extreme dreams about him. Every time I slept. The final dream I woke covered in tears, and spent the entire dream balling (apparently in real life too) after finding out he'd died. I spent all week prior worried for his welfare, and with the intuition that he might not be ok. Thursday was the birthday of his deceased sister.

I gave in to my worry and texted him. I sincerely expected hatred and anger in response. I was prepared for it.

I got the exact opposite. He is happy to hear from me, happy to talk to me..and does so throughout the day. He wants to see me when he comes back two months from now..

I'm worried and a bit scared about it. I definitely don't get it. I originally just sent a text asking if he was alright. and then clarified that it was all I wanted to know and thought it'd be left at that.

I'm not sure why he's so excited to talk to me again, I'm not sure how he's forgotten the recent past, and I don't fully get what his expectations might be, or...any of it! 

is this normal? is it good? is it bad?


----------

